# Pocket Dump.........friday Thread



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Cannot believe I am the first......have I missed something?










OK thats everything......including what gets carried around on my person as a matter of course, also included my jacket contents, well it would have been sparse otherwise!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Is it? Oooops :icon18: :lol:

Well Ok its the Friday watch thread then! :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well, in that case...

It's been on my wrist most of this week


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bought this for 'posh' wear but seem to be wearing it all the time :tongue2: ... Paul


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> Cannot believe I am the first......have I missed something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice OQ


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I'll save my pocket-dump for next week...










SBDC001 Sumo, fresh to me this week and I'm rather happy with it. The case is excellent (I do like the semi-shrouded bezel) and Seiko have even avoided having one of their odd, wayward moments with the handset. I'm going to wear it a bit more, but it looks like it may be a keeper, at which point I think I'll source a sapphire crystal for it just to complete the package. The 6R15 movement looks to be impressively accurate so far, as well.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Swapping between these:



















Where does lint come from????


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still the Basis especially since the new strap.

Alasdair


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

arrived this week and for some reason remains glued to my wrist! 










Ball Fireman 40mm


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

DMP said:


> arrived this week and for some reason remains glued to my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Got a Ball myself a few weeks back and am very impressed with it. Nicely made, aren't they?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not wearing it  but I wish I was... :sadwalk:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Unfortunately I'll be staying in a tent for the next two nights, but this does mean I get to wear my only quartz watch:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Still the Vixa for me.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

BRY has just passed my G-SHock Mudman Solar/Atomic/Hydro for *1240M*, so as it's away been wearing this:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

auto/handwind. Something about the style and simplicity of this watch and its sheer clarity.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

As I'm Casablanca this Friday....crappy mobile phone pic of my trusty travel watch.

*RLT42*










and the view behind the watch....mmm lovely :huh: ...Casablanca at its finest...










Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Longines DolceVita today!










and the Minerva Pythagore later


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm not wearing it  but I wish I was... :sadwalk:


 wow Paul, those markers are fantastic. Is that lume underneath them (e.g. the normal looking indexes on the surface of the dial). Please post a pic when it is back together and a lume shot if poss.

Andy


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

i suspect i'll have this on all weekend, having just received it in trade for my Sicura! well pleased! :rltb:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> wow Paul, those markers are fantastic. Is that lume underneath them (e.g. the normal looking indexes on the surface of the dial). Please post a pic when it is back together and a lume shot if poss.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy...got to one of the few watches where the hands pass _underneath_ the dial batons. h34r:

Look out for a posting later today on the Electronics and Quartz forum  ...I'm struggling with some close-ups at the moment...and I have to go to Asda.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

SMf strapper for me










Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks Andy...got to one of the few watches where the hands pass _underneath_ the dial batons. h34r:
> 
> Look out for a posting later today on the Electronics and Quartz forum  ...I'm struggling with some close-ups at the moment...and I have to go to Asda.


I shall, wicked.

Haha and my sympathies mate, I'm off to Carrefour in a bit... aaaarrrrggghh.

Andy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno Navigator today:










Cheers


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

My new DA37 - Have a good weekend everyone:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I 'av, predictably, been wearing this all week










However another unplanned was sprung on me a couple of days ago, courtesy of Alas who had kindly remembered me asking him to let me know if he ever decided to flip his modded monster. I hadn't bought a watch in over two years, then two in one week!

This morning the package arrived, and I've wasted no time in getting it on my wrist....










I think it looks fantastic, I love the dial, hands and the aeroplane second hand, plus the lume is excellent! I have an orange BR93-02 screensaver clock on my PC. Now I've got the equivalent on my wrist without the silly money price tag of the B&R. Thanks again, Alasdair. :thumbup:

This is my first Monster, or indeed any Seiko, but I'm impressed with the quality. It took a few seconds for me to remember that there's no manual wind and it's non-hacking, but I will soon get used to that.

My watch count is now 4, and I am resolved that my current collection shall remain *stable* for the foreseeable future:

RLT36 (#2/21)

Sinn 856

Damasko DA36

Modded OM

:yes:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*OMEGA Seamaster GMT* today


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hotmog said:


> I 'av, predictably, been wearing this all week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loving that monster ive got a project in the offing but awaiting on a red crystal should be awesome once finished.

jason.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Quick and dirty mobile phone wrist shot as I'm at work.

This Timex back-set electric arrived this week and is being tried out. I quite like these back-set models. What other makes have used back-set apart from Bulova and Timex?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one .......


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

feenix said:


> Quick and dirty mobile phone wrist shot as I'm at work.
> 
> This Timex back-set electric arrived this week and is being tried out. I quite like these back-set models. What other makes have used back-set apart from Bulova and Timex?


Slightly clearer picture. The dot under the date is an am/pm indicator. The date wheel moves every 12 hours, dot under the date for am, over the date for pm.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

potz said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > Swapping between these:
> ...


Apparently its migrates upwards towards your belly button  So you must be wearing either grey underwear or dirty white daks! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

XXL Today..


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rolled out of bed with this this morning but back to the GMT when I get home.from work


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


>


OMFG! way cool! Like the Madness album cover.... 

Im wearing this as I just picked it up from the bank for its new owner...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im wearing this have done now since i recieved it .ive got beer flu today so if ive posted on this thread already im sorry jack was out with me last night and mr daniels doesnt take no fo an answer.










hungover of cardiff..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

had this on for work.......










but got this on now


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

C SAR


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

hotmog said:


> I 'av, predictably, been wearing this all week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Graham :thumbsup:

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> had this on for work.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both look very nice, are they the Kronos ones? Apologies if they are actually something rare and expensive, no offence meant, i like em whatever they are!

Cheapo Orient beater for me today...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

As for pockets........travel light these days!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with this all week


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Have you had nits Griff? That comb... :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll buy another tomorrow


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill B said:


> C SAR


      

grail alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

r00barb said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > had this on for work.......
> ...


  no offence taken 

yep....both kronos......the first one is a quartz "ray wong" beater.......the other is a pseudo ruhla with an ETA movt......its a lovely piece....big lugs (24mm) and looks pretty cool on the lumpy....or on a toshi 










its a nice big lump, but not quite as big as the mighty jsar


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Didn't know you had a JSAR, Shaun


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Working nights again so wore this from 1-6:30AM(ish)

*Glycine Incursore, 3804.15 S-D, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*










Then this from 6:30-10AM(ish)

*Rotary Elite 200 Metres*










Then this from then on....



Orient CER1A001B0 cal.ER1A 21 Jewels


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Didn't know you had a JSAR, Shaun


oh yes


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> XXL Today..


Jealous moi???

Yes


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> r00barb said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Good o! 

I never realised they were so big, 24mm lugs is impressive! Defo not as impressive as that JSAR (or the CSAR for that matter) though - damn i need one o them....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

r00barb said:


> I never realised they were so big


  :lol: :lol:

they really are impressive :lol: seriously tho, they do have a lot of presence......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this in readiness to visit my daughter in hospital this evening.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought we were emptying our pockets today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Swapped over to this in readiness to visit my daughter in hospital this evening.


is claire ok john?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> I'll buy another tomorrow


Better get a new wallet too Griff.....that one looks like its been used as a saddle on a camel for 30 years! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

minkle said:


> I thought we were emptying our pockets today


So did I............and I did............along with Griff :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Working nights again so wore this from 1-6:30AM(ish)
> 
> Then this from 6:30-10AM(ish)
> 
> *Rotary Elite 200 Metres*


Dare I say.....I like that Rotary better than the homage version from Italy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to this in readiness to visit my daughter in hospital this evening.
> ...


She's better now thanks, she went into hospital last night about 6:30 in some considerable pain, they think she's got a severe urinary infection. All well and good she'll be home on Sunday morning. Got home about 2 am this morning and I had to get up for work at 4am. Had a couple of hours kip but I'm still totally knackered.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This little baby today!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Have you had nits Griff? That comb... :lol:





Griff said:


> I'll buy another tomorrow


It's been a long time since I had need of a comb :blink:

Not much on top, but this on the wrist:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

JonW was warming us up for a 'pocket dump Friday' next Friday, 3rd October.

But I was wearing the Cosmo Alarm today and remembered this pic...










A proper pocket dump next week then to give Griff time to buy a new comb.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought that was a gun on the bottom right :lol:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Ventura said:


> I thought that was a gun on the bottom right :lol:


Yeah, a .44 magnum Gerber. The most powerful multi-tool in the world.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wore the RLT 14 today










and i'm going to take it to London with me tomorrow (5.00am start :cry2: )


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

The big OM for me today. Will get some pics for next friday of whats in my pocket.










John, hope your daughter gets better soon.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been wearing this for the last three days


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W selectron this evening










Cheers

Andew


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This just received from Bunchie (Cheers Pete :thumbsup

Borrowed pic also (hope that's ok mate?)

Sicura "Chrono Computer"










Mark


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> O&W selectron this evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool andrew


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally managed to get the Nato that was attached to the sub of my wrist, now giving this a run at the moment


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Bill B said:
> 
> 
> > C SAR
> ...


＋1！ :wub:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sparky said:


> This just received from Bunchie (Cheers Pete :thumbsup
> 
> Borrowed pic also (hope that's ok mate?)
> 
> ...


no worries mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > O&W selectron this evening
> ...


Cheers mate, picked it up off some guy who sells on the net, I can't remember who exactly but I recollect signing up for his forum after buying it, if only I could remember his name :rltb:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I know we are supposed to wait till next week but I'm never one to follow orders 

I travel extrermely light on a Friday night and Big M pays, this is the sum total in my pockets and wrist tonight.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Working nights again so wore this from 1-6:30AM(ish)
> ...


Careful, you could get lynched for uttering such `heresy`







:lol:


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

hotmog said:


> This morning the package arrived, and I've wasted no time in getting it on my wrist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks splendid.


----------

